# NUTS!



## zuludog (Jan 8, 2017)

I've heard that you can eat nuts without them increasing your weight or BG much; does anyone know if that's correct?

Obviously I'm thinking of 'proper' nuts, and not salted peanuts or anything chocolate coated 
And also just a few to nibble now & again, not great shovelfuls of them


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jan 9, 2017)

Generally speaking I think you're correct, but it does vary from nut to nut and also from person to person!  Some nuts have more carbs in them than others - I can't remember now which are the worst but walnuts and pecans are probably the best, they have hardly any carbs.  You'll have to check the packets if you want to know about others.

I can eat a handful of pretty much any nut without any effect on my bgl, but I know there are some people here who can't eat nuts at all, maybe because they are slightly sensitive to them, so you'd have to test and see if they have any effect on you.  I snack on them a lot and I don't put weight on when I eat them, but then I don't put weight on much at all, so other people may come along and say the opposite.  I suspect their high fibre content means they don't tend to cause increased weight though!


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 9, 2017)

Well, though they don't contain many carbs, they'll put weight on you if you eat enough. This is true of any food, apart perhaps from celery - they're high in fat, but one of the things about the low carb / high fat diet is that eating protein/fat foods like nuts makes you feel more satisfied for longer that the equivalent amount of calories from more carbohydrate-rich foods. Better a good handful of walnuts than a bag of crisps.


----------



## Austin Mini (Jan 9, 2017)

We buy packet walnuts and cashews from Lidl every week along with a bag of loose almonds and eat about a mixed handfull a day. I enjoy these better than a packet of crisps.


----------



## Lilian (Jan 9, 2017)

Macadamias are one of the best for insulin resistance as they have a higher fat proportion.    However for weight loss, I would limit nuts anyway as one would all foods (except lettuce).    Well that is what it feels like lol.     However definitely do not cut them out.    Better to have a variety as each has their own special nutrient.    Peanuts of course are not actually nuts.   Just don't sit and eat them by the handful.


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 10, 2017)

Nuts are an excellent food, very high in nutrients and good fats, they shouldn't impact your blood sugar because aside from cashews and pistachios (which aren't that high) they are very low carb.  They are high in calories though, a handful of walnuts can contain a couple of hundred calories, depending on the size of your handful, so they could lead to weight gain if you eat enough of them.  That said, since they're high fat they tend to satisfy the urge to nibble quickly and actually stop me wanting to eat other things so some people believe they are an appetite suppressant.  They're full of good stuff mind you, very high in omegas, fibre, magnesium, selenium and other nice minerals so a much better option than crackers, crisps or those sort of snacks.  I suppose it's really about your snacking personality.  If you're happy with an occasional nibble on a few nuts thoughtout the day I'd guess they're a good option, if you're more likely to want to eat several good handfuls then probably they're not the best option.  Full disclosure here, I'm a nut fan, I eat my own body weight in almonds, walnuts, Brazil nuts and nut butters, love the blighters, although they are apparently the reason I have an HDL level higher than the GP has ever encountered (that's the good cholesterol) so it has been suggested I might want to throttle my nut intake a little in the interest of a balanced diet , ahem what he actually said was "do you eat anything other than nuts?".  So I'm biased  as a fully certified nut lover.  I eat them frequently in low quantity btw, I just love them!


----------



## Radders (Jan 10, 2017)

KookyCat said:


> Nuts are an excellent food, very high in nutrients and good fats, they shouldn't impact your blood sugar because aside from cashews and pistachios (which aren't that high) they are very low carb.  They are high in calories though, a handful of walnuts can contain a couple of hundred calories, depending on the size of your handful, so they could lead to weight gain if you eat enough of them.  That said, since they're high fat they tend to satisfy the urge to nibble quickly and actually stop me wanting to eat other things so some people believe they are an appetite suppressant.  They're full of good stuff mind you, very high in omegas, fibre, magnesium, selenium and other nice minerals so a much better option than crackers, crisps or those sort of snacks.  I suppose it's really about your snacking personality.  If you're happy with an occasional nibble on a few nuts thoughtout the day I'd guess they're a good option, if you're more likely to want to eat several good handfuls then probably they're not the best option.  Full disclosure here, I'm a nut fan, I eat my own body weight in almonds, walnuts, Brazil nuts and nut butters, love the blighters, although they are apparently the reason I have an HDL level higher than the GP has ever encountered (that's the good cholesterol) so it has been suggested I might want to throttle my nut intake a little in the interest of a balanced diet , ahem what he actually said was "do you eat anything other than nuts?".  So I'm biased  as a fully certified nut lover.  I eat them frequently in low quantity btw, I just love them!


Wow. I could have written this!


----------



## PhilG (Jan 31, 2017)

KookyCat said:


> Nuts are an excellent food, very high in nutrients and good fats, they shouldn't impact your blood sugar because aside from cashews and pistachios (which aren't that high) they are very low carb.  They are high in calories though, a handful of walnuts can contain a couple of hundred calories, depending on the size of your handful, so they could lead to weight gain if you eat enough of them.  That said, since they're high fat they tend to satisfy the urge to nibble quickly and actually stop me wanting to eat other things so some people believe they are an appetite suppressant.  They're full of good stuff mind you, very high in omegas, fibre, magnesium, selenium and other nice minerals so a much better option than crackers, crisps or those sort of snacks.  I suppose it's really about your snacking personality.  If you're happy with an occasional nibble on a few nuts thoughtout the day I'd guess they're a good option, if you're more likely to want to eat several good handfuls then probably they're not the best option.  Full disclosure here, I'm a nut fan, I eat my own body weight in almonds, walnuts, Brazil nuts and nut butters, love the blighters, although they are apparently the reason I have an HDL level higher than the GP has ever encountered (that's the good cholesterol) so it has been suggested I might want to throttle my nut intake a little in the interest of a balanced diet , ahem what he actually said was "do you eat anything other than nuts?".  So I'm biased  as a fully certified nut lover.  I eat them frequently in low quantity btw, I just love them!




Well, I believe I could of written this, the bits a bout the eating nuts..


----------



## Ditto (Feb 1, 2017)

Nuts are wonderful, but I try and buy only an ounce at a time because they're terribly more-ish. If trying to lose weight leave the Cashews till you're nearer goal weight. Peanuts are legumes not nuts. I can't eat Pistachios because I'm allergic. I'm still fascinated by that fact. Had anaphylaxis twice because I didn't realise. They sell them loose in Lidl and me being a pig I ate a whole bunch.  I thought I was pegging out.


----------

